

GHC's optimization of intermediate structures  - fogus
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/glasgow-haskell-users/2009-August/017613.html

======
mgreenbe
This is one of my favorite optimizations. It is excellent argument in favor of
purity restrictions, too. I didn't know there was a way to instrument the
compiler---neat!

